# How to make your Thunderclap v2 Good



## allanboss131 (Mar 31, 2017)

So as everybody knows, the out of the box thunderclap v2 sucks. However, some people say it gets pretty decent after a ton of breaking in. I decided to put this to the test and I got a pretty decent cube, here is what I did. 

Step 1 - Out of the box do 150 solves on stock tensions and stock lube (tighten only if it is unbearable) 
Step 2 - Completely wipe off and wash everything but the core. 
Step 3 - Over lube with traxxas 50k (lube the core too), as well as tension it to your liking. Do 200 solves with that setup *Keep in mind your cube WILL suck until the very end of this process*
Step 4 - Completely wipe out and wash everything but the core (you don't have to unscrew the pieces because the center cap mostly covers them, but still wipe them down) 
Step 5 - Tighten it VERY VERY tight, you should barely be able to pull the pieces apart, do as many solves as you can bare to do with that setup, I did around 200, but your results will be better the more you do. (do at least 150)
Step 6 - Loosen it a little bit to your preferred tension (note that this cube works best on tight tensions) 
Step 7 - Lube it Critical cubing style with traxxas 50k, and do 50 or so solves to break in that lube (your cube should still be pretty bad) 
*MOST IMPORTANT STEP BELOW*
Step 8 - Put two drops of Dnm 37 on the pieces. This completely transformed my cube. 

What do you get after this process? 
You get a fast and smooth cube (The bumps that are present out of the box are pretty much gone). 
When turning fast the cube will still feel pretty crispy, but it will not catch, lockup, corner twist, or pop 
I do have good cubes like the gts m, valk 3, thunderclap v1, but I am not that fast (sub 15 Cfop, sub 17 roux) so faster people have more experience than me. 
I am also not saying to go run and buy this cube, but if you have one and it sucks, you may want to try this. 
*NOTE*
You can not use maru as a replacement for Dnm 37, I tried putting maru in my thunderclap v2 before and it didn't work as well. 

Hope this helps somebody!


----------

